# Street Corners



## ziggyzaggytshirt (May 2, 2007)

Has anyone had any luck selling on street corners or busy intersections?

Thanks


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have had great success at the locl farmers market. ...... JB


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't you need some sort of perment to do that?


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

We gross 40k in 5 weeks selling hoodies, shirts and fan gear to our local HS football team when they went to the state playoffs.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

kriscad said:


> We gross 40k in 5 weeks selling hoodies, shirts and fan gear to our local HS football team when they went to the state playoffs.


Did you need to ask the school first? Or just set up and started selling...?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

MBrhythm said:


> Don't you need some sort of perment to do that?


Totally depends where you are, but usually.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

MBrhythm said:


> Did you need to ask the school first? Or just set up and started selling...?


Wasn't on school grounds so we didn't need to ask... was across the street in a parking lot in a big tent.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

MBrhythm said:


> Don't you need some sort of perment to do that?




25.00 here in our city for a temp permit.


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

It totally depends on the city where you live or where you want to sell at. Because in the city I live, you cannot sell on the street unless its a "special event" and only the special events that they have on their list, and thoes are few, and if you do sell at a special event you have to pay for your space, plus you have to pay the city for your temporary permit for that day. so for me if I want to sell in the city where I live I'm kind of out of luck. Besides the "special events" in my town are small and not many people go. But you can check out the different cities and see which one has the least hassles to deal with to sell at. 

good luck.


LORENA


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Hookers usually do good on street corners  tehehehe

Agree with the above posts. Make sure you get a peddlers license as most cities have rules on this


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

kriscad said:


> Wasn't on school grounds so we didn't need to ask... was across the street in a parking lot in a big tent.


Most cities have hawking laws and licenses....so unless you were selling them in your own garden.,...


----------



## lorena (Sep 27, 2006)

> Hookers usually do good on street corners  tehehehe


 
Ha ha!


Lorena


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

lorena said:


> It totally depends on the city where you live or where you want to sell at. Because in the city I live, you cannot sell on the street unless its a "special event" and only the special events that they have on their list, and thoes are few, and if you do sell at a special event you have to pay for your space, plus you have to pay the city for your temporary permit for that day. so for me if I want to sell in the city where I live I'm kind of out of luck. Besides the "special events" in my town are small and not many people go. But you can check out the different cities and see which one has the least hassles to deal with to sell at.
> 
> good luck.
> 
> ...


Also many cities give you special venders licenses if you are a veteran.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Fluid said:


> Hookers usually do good on street corners  tehehehe
> 
> Agree with the above posts. Make sure you get a peddlers license as most cities have rules on this


hehe you are too funny  I would imagine they do well on street corners (no experience here ) until they get caught and then they also have to pay the city lol for bail.

Bobbie


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

in wounder if you offer someone that lives accross the street from the school or event some money to sell off their property will you need to get a permit. permission from the sounds like a permit to me.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

2STRONG said:


> in wounder if you offer someone that lives accross the street from the school or event some money to sell off their property will you need to get a permit. permission from the sounds like a permit to me.


Just act like you are having a yard sale hehe.


----------



## tqualizerman (Dec 9, 2006)

In China we have started selling shirts at night along the sea coast walkway in the city I live in. Its kind of a mini carnival atmosphere and there are a lot of young couples out every night to walk and ride bicycles.

It also helps that our t-shirts flash to the beat of music


----------



## Scrnprntmom (Oct 4, 2007)

We've been going like gangbusters just "street walking" tonight during Florida - Georgia, selling GA shirts! My husband is out there while I'm printing at home, and he is carrying the biz license with him, but reports no problems.


----------



## Artsplace-CBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Don't you need permission from the school to use their name for profit??

Art


----------



## Scrnprntmom (Oct 4, 2007)

We're not actually using the school name itself. We 're using generic clip art and the State names so that no copyright issues are involved.


----------

